# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  نظرة تائهة ..؟

## ترنيمة عشق

مرحبـــا ..




أثارتني نظرته للبحر ..




كثيرا ..




و كأنه يترقب ..




ينتظر 






أو




لربما كانت نظرة طفل تائهة .. 




بين أمواج البحر ..






^^ 













http://traneem.deviantart.com/art/Wait-129655995






مع محبتي ..


ترانيم

----------


## همس الصمت

التصوير جميل جداً خيتي
والصورة معبرة مررررررررة
الله يسلم هالديات يارب ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## فرح

يسلموووو يالغلا
والصوووره معبره ورااائعه
لاعدمنا جديييدك 
موفقه

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

ما شااااااااء الله 
تصويررر رووعه 
وان شااء الله انشووف ابدااعك نورتي القسم غناتي 
موفقه لكل خير وصلااااح
دمتي بكل الأماني

----------


## ترنيمة عشق

^^

شوكرن على حضوركم الأروع ..

----------

